# MM



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

This brought back so many memories.
I still remember my mom being like you better not be buying his cds!
I had like 2 of them already haha.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

ROFL. Marilyn Manson is awesome. > That video was funny.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I remember not liking him at first. I was like what metal has evil clowns now?
But then he grew on me.


----------

